# I am my own experiment



## Cobra Strike (May 29, 2017)

As a few here know I have been on a blast for 3 straight years. I posted my bloods at 2 1/2 years about 6 months ago. All levels except fsh, lh, and test were in the normal range. Very good blood work! The last time I was on trt was when I was trying to get my wife pregnant. Took me nine months to do that. I stayed on trt for about a year after the birth as my training was hard to focus on due to the life change. I also went through a divorce 6 weeks after the birth. It was the most difficult struggle of my life. At my babies first birthday I started back up on a cycle. 

Fast forward 3 years. I'm still on a blast and I am engaged to the girl who was involved in my divorce...not the cause (that was me) but involved. Now my kid is 4 years old. Life is good again. We want to have our own baby. I was pretty concerned about my sperm count knowing I am extremely shut down. I started upping my hcg to 1500iu twice a week and started taking 50mg of pharmaceutical Clomid every morning and night. I also added 50mg of mast p into my blast to increase my libido. So we started trying about a month ago. I have a family reunion over July 4th. Last year I was 260 and looked like an ape...this year I want to come in at 230 and lean. I'm the only gym rat in my entire family so I want to show them what a person can accomplish in one year. Kind of a personal goal for me that only I care about lol Any way I told the woman that I would come off after the reunion and then we would get serious about getting my counts back. She was cool with it. 

Two weeks ago was her peak ovulating day. If there are any guys reading this that have tried to have a baby with their woman they will understand this situation haha feels very mechanical vs emotional. I'm in the basement busy as hell trying to get shit done so I can go to bed. She texts me to come up stairs because she's going to sleep and it's the best time of the month to donate. I went up stairs in full business only mode and told her I was not in the mood and didn't have time. She was disappointed but said ok. The next night I made it a point to get in the mood and tore it up. This was the fourth release. 2 weeks later (yesterday) she was 3 days late. Took a pregnancy test and it was positive. We were both in shock. Her because it happened so fast and me because I couldn't believe it actually happened. 

The point of this story is that even on high doses of gear for 3 years straight a guy is still capable of producing sperm. I do not condone guys to blast like I am and of course every person is a case by case basis but I just wanted to let guys know that may be concerned about gear causing sterility that its not necessarily true. Im sure it can happen for some but for me at least I know I am still capable of producing! 

Can't wait to hold my little tike!


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 29, 2017)

good work cobra ,,Way to lay that pipe


----------



## stonetag (May 29, 2017)

Congratulations are in order my friend! Way to herd them sperms to the corral.


----------



## BigSwolePump (May 29, 2017)

Id like to see pics of what someone looks like from a 3 year cycle.

Congrats on the pregnancy.


----------



## Cobra Strike (May 29, 2017)

I'm not a big fan of posting pics and showing my identity but I will try to find the latest one I have that doesn't give me away lol

The length of the blast isn't what makes the look though...its the diet that determines everything. In that 3 years I've bulked and cut a few times. I'm also not a competitor I just like the lifestyle but I also love food so although I'm pretty good at watching my macros I am not perfect and cheat more often than I should...but again I'm not doing a show and I like to enjoy life  I'm definitely not in comp condition and I'm not a monster by no means but I like to think that I'm much further than 90% of most gym rats out there ha


----------



## BRICKS (May 29, 2017)

Congrats on the pregnancy brother.


----------



## BigSwolePump (May 29, 2017)

Were you blasting with just test or did you throw in other compounds and did you use hcg? I got banned from ology because I argued with one of their sponsors about hcg usage. I got my wife pregnant while on a blast for over a year of 1gram+ test without hcg.


----------



## Flyingdragon (May 29, 2017)

U didnt make a video?


----------



## Cobra Strike (May 29, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> Were you blasting with just test or did you throw in other compounds and did you use hcg? I got banned from ology because I argued with one of their sponsors about hcg usage. I got my wife pregnant while on a blast for over a year of 1gram+ test without hcg.



I usually run about 4 different things at once. I always run test and mast even on trt but the three Ive been on the whole time is test mast eq ...in a bulk I add deca...in a cut I add tren, winstrol, anavar. 

And who isn't banned from ology? lol


----------



## Cobra Strike (May 29, 2017)

Flyingdragon said:


> U didnt make a video?




World fastest nut! Would have been like a minute long and all you would have seen was my hairy ass jiggling lol


----------



## IHI (May 29, 2017)

Congrats CS, hope everything goes well for you guys the best whole pregnancy&#55357;&#56846;


----------



## Cobra Strike (May 29, 2017)

As you can tell by the gray beard I am no pup anymore but this is me when I was sitting at about 220. Since then we have increased my carbs to get a little size back and get me to 230 before the family reunion. Ive lost a little bit of the veins now but feel better overall.

PS I love pancakes


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 29, 2017)

Congrats on baby v2.0!!!


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 29, 2017)

Looking good as always cobra..Whats your experience been like with the eq? I just won a bunch of free shit from a contest on a different board..Got some eq coming too


----------



## Cobra Strike (May 29, 2017)

Bro Bundy said:


> Looking good as always cobra..Whats your experience been like with the eq? I just won a bunch of free shit from a contest on a different board..Got some eq coming too



I just like the vascularity it provides. I don't really get to deep into all the collegen synthesis stuff lol


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 29, 2017)

Cobra Strike said:


> I just like the vascularity it provides. I don't really get to deep into all the collegen synthesis stuff lol


 ya your shits poppin out big time..Ill give it a run see for myself..best way to do it..Im glad things are going good for u


----------



## SuperBane (May 29, 2017)

Congratulations Cobra. That is very interesting to hear you got her pregnant on blast. 
If I read correctly you were still on TRT when you got your First Lady pregnant right?
I was always under the presumption that one wouldn't be able to conceive while on cycle.

Looking pretty damn hench as well!
Again congrats.


----------



## Flyingdragon (May 29, 2017)

Shave that ass before sharing a vid with us....



Cobra Strike said:


> World fastest nut! Would have been like a minute long and all you would have seen was my hairy ass jiggling lol


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 29, 2017)

Congrats cobra. 
And you look jacked as fukk as always.


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 29, 2017)

And I bet you have a girl. It seems every juice head has girls.


----------



## BigJohnny (May 29, 2017)

Congrats on the baby, and you're lookin damn good brother!


----------



## Cobra Strike (May 29, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> And I bet you have a girl. It seems every juice head has girls.



I don't know...i hit it doggy that night and they say doggy makes boys lmao


----------



## Cobra Strike (May 29, 2017)

Bro Bundy said:


> ya your shits poppin out big time..Ill give it a run see for myself..best way to do it..Im glad things are going good for u



Thanks bundy...being lean really helps the veins come out!


----------



## Cobra Strike (May 29, 2017)

SuperBane said:


> Congratulations Cobra. That is very interesting to hear you got her pregnant on blast.
> If I read correctly you were still on TRT when you got your First Lady pregnant right?
> I was always under the presumption that one wouldn't be able to conceive while on cycle.
> 
> ...



Yea I was on 200 te and 100 mast e wirh the first kid...just consciously trying made it difficult for us so month 9 we took a trip to Florida and boom it happened haha 

But I know a ton of guys that have kids on cycle and trt...it doesn't help you of course but I believe for most it doesn't wipe you out either.


----------



## Dhemp45 (May 29, 2017)

Congrats on the pregnancy Cobra. What every your doing keep it up, im an older cat also & would love to get to where you are now


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 29, 2017)

Cobra Strike said:


> I don't know...i hit it doggy that night and they say doggy makes boys lmao



Hahaha thats funny cus my dad told me and the wife the same thing when we were trying for our second kid. Had a girl. And when we were done she would lay on her back and put her legs over her shoulders to get all the swimmers up there.  Worked the first time hahah


----------



## Cobra Strike (May 29, 2017)

Dhemp45 said:


> Congrats on the pregnancy Cobra. What every your doing keep it up, im an older cat also & would love to get to where you are now



Being completely honest here ....its not the gear or the length I've been on although they help but man it is 90% all diet and I only give about 85% effort to mine...the other 15% I eat cookies, pancakes, and pizza lol



ECKSRATED said:


> Hahaha thats funny cus my dad told me and the wife the same thing when we were trying for our second kid. Had a girl. And when we were done she would lay on her back and put her legs over her shoulders to get all the swimmers up there.  Worked the first time hahah



hahaha hell yea!!! I will keep you posted my dude!


----------



## BRICKS (May 30, 2017)

Cobra Strike said:


> Being completely honest here ....its not the gear or the length I've been on although they help but man it is 90% all diet and I only give about 85% effort to mine...the other 15% I eat cookies, pancakes, and pizza lol
> 
> 
> 
> hahaha hell yea!!! I will keep you posted my dude!



85% is good brother.  I think if I had sponsors they would be Dominos, Burger King, and Qdoba.


----------



## Cobra Strike (May 30, 2017)

BRICKS said:


> 85% is good brother.  I think if I had sponsors they would be Dominos, Burger King, and Qdoba.



3 very reputable sponsors right there!!


----------



## automatondan (May 30, 2017)

Congratulations brother! Im excited for you... a new chapter.


----------



## NbleSavage (May 30, 2017)

Looking strong, Cobra & congrats on Cobra 2.0!!


----------



## motown1002 (May 30, 2017)

Congrats on the little one Cobra!  And you are looking good brother!


----------



## Milo (May 30, 2017)

Very interesting. How often did your blast include orals? Im assuming you werent taking them the whole time.


----------



## bigdog (May 30, 2017)

CONGRATS COBRA!! looking good as well brother. I too have greybeard syndrome and I wear it with pride! could be worse and be ginger beard syndrome right??:32 (19):


----------



## AlphaD (May 30, 2017)

Thats awesome big guy!  Congrats!


----------



## gymrat827 (May 30, 2017)

glad things are working out your way buddy


----------



## TrickWilliams (May 30, 2017)

New part of life, feeling good, feeling happy.

People may not believe it, but that having that solid outlook on life most definitely helped you get what you desired.

Congratulations Cobra! Keep up the attitude these next coming months and enjoy the ride brother.


----------



## JOMO (May 31, 2017)

Awesome to hear Cobra. Congrats!


----------



## gh0st (May 31, 2017)

Cobra my man! Its been a lil bit but you are looking fantastic!

Keep up th hard work brother! Ill be followingthis! Hope everything is still going well with you. Holla at me if you need anything at all my man!

gh0st


----------



## Cobra Strike (May 31, 2017)

Thank you all for the great support!! I'm very lucky/humbled to have my health,  the opportunities I've been given and lucky to have your guys support...its made a world of difference for my family and I. Very grateful my brothers!



Milo said:


> Very interesting. How often did your blast include orals? Im assuming you werent taking them the whole time.



I don't take orals during my bulks but in my cuts I will run t3/t4 month on month off and hit var at 100mg a day for however long I want to do it...usually goes 12 to 14 weeks. The winni I just inject lol


----------



## Redrum1327 (May 31, 2017)

Congrats bro. good to know bc I know for a fact that my girl wants kids once she graduates nursing school. I've been on trt for almost 5 yrs now and this has been a concern of mine. I already have kids from my previous marriage but my fiance (who is also 9 yrs younger than me) doesn't so this was a long convo once we got serious. Im just worried it will take yrs to happen and ill be 40 or older having kids. I want to be done and snipped by 35-36.


----------



## Runningwild (May 31, 2017)

Congrats cobra, and thanks for sharing, we are going to try shortly after we get married in October and I have always been nervous about this.  I know I hear the stories all the time of guys getting their girls pregnant while on, but still just lingers in the back of my head.  Knowing you have been on for 3 years and still got the job done definitely puts me more at ease for when we try


----------



## Bruce Banner (Jun 3, 2017)

My first post, nice story with a happy ending as it seems. 

And nice with someone saying "as it is" with length on cycles and doses. On these forums one can think that 500+400 mg/w of test end EQ/Deca is going to take people to the Olympia stage witch is not going to happen. Not trying to encourage people to add mega doses rather than accept reality as it is. 

Is where any particular (apart from health) reasons you don't add orals lika Dianabol or/and Anadrol to your bulking cycles?

Thanks.

/Bruce


----------



## Jin (Jun 3, 2017)

Bruce Banner said:


> My first post, nice story with a happy ending as it seems.
> 
> And nice with someone saying "as it is" with length on cycles and doses. On these forums one can think that 500+400 mg/w of test end EQ/Deca is going to take people to the Olympia stage witch is not going to happen. Not trying to encourage people to add mega doses rather than accept reality as it is.
> 
> ...



a familiar name. Welcome to UG Bruce.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jun 3, 2017)

Bruce Banner said:


> My first post, nice story with a happy ending as it seems.
> 
> And nice with someone saying "as it is" with length on cycles and doses. On these forums one can think that 500+400 mg/w of test end EQ/Deca is going to take people to the Olympia stage witch is not going to happen. Not trying to encourage people to add mega doses rather than accept reality as it is.
> 
> ...



Your right...even with a pro diet it's a very long journey to get to your goals and it's not about the gear. Of course coming from a normal guy it takes a while to even be able to live like this lifestyle demands. I never wanted to give up food and alcohol...then I slowly gave up the food i loved and now I drink maybe once every 2 to 3 months. It's taken years for me to get to this level. I was never motivated to compete and it's never been a dream...I just want to look good and that mentality has most definitely slowed my progress. Genetics are a bitch too...i have work ethic but I lack in the genetics area. But ya steroids will not make you huge...they only help get you there a little faster. 

I don't take orals in my bulks because I like to stay as lean as possible. I hate water retainage and could care less about swelling up for 4 weeks. I know the weight gain isn't muscle and muscle is all I want so what is the point of dbol and drol? It's a mind ****....an estrogen/fat spike...an ego trip like holy shit I've gained 10lbs in 2 weeks I'm getting huge...its bullshit. Ya I'm sure it has it's muscle building benefits but I just dont need it that bad. Just my personal opinion on what I like and dislike..to each their own!


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 3, 2017)

Great perspective, Cobra. Well done, M8.


----------

